# batteries for brp



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Who sells batteries for the brp and what price.Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Max amp's About $2.50 a cell go with IB1400 2/3A.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron>> when will you be joining us at Freddies??


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

cheap battery packs dot com.

IB1400 2.45 per cell

Max Amp

IB1400 2.99 per cell


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheapbatterypacks.com usually ships the same day you order with priority mail and you have them in 2-3 days. Unreal considering their in Oregon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes they are both good !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am working on changing work evenings to Thursday. Will know soon which race nights i can make.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DON >> What does that have to do with batteries  Hope You can make it it will be fun.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Nothing I did not know how to remove it.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Work schedule keeping me busy hope to be racing soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bigron >> Did You get My PM??


----------

